# ephotozines review of Canon TS-E 90mm L



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2018)

Here is a link to newest Canon's Tilt shift lens from ephotozine:
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ts-e-90mm-f-2-8l-macro-review-31858


----------

